# Is my siggie too big?



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

I do not think so. But I personally love looking at pictures of the pups! Makes me happy on my long boring days at work!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

LP, ooh, then vote vote!!


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

No, I love sleeping Max!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i find alot of folks here have those huge signatures so i just have my profile set up to hide them. 

to be honest, i can't stand that i have to scroll around constantly to get to the actual posts people make, even though i love looking at pictures of other members' dogs.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Ha Sorry about the no voting! I guess I did not see it the first time! Vote is in!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Not too big, but you could center it!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I did vote too big 

I love seeing everyone's sig pics all the time so I don't want to turn them off like Faith's Mommy, but it does make browsing difficult when I have to scroll down soooo far for several people's extremely large sig pics. Doesn't need to be tiny, but doesn't need to be _quite _as huge IMO.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I didn't vote because I can't find an option I like. I would just say make it a teenie bit smaller. I love the pics though!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It is too big. But on the other hand you can see everything clearly. 

And there are several member that have signatures as large or larger.

Here is what I would do. Leave it as it. But when you post multiple times on the same thread, I would suggest that you uncheck that little box next to 'show your signature' after the first posting.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I LOVE the pictures... but it is a bit large. I like Bob-N-Tash's solution.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> It is too big. But on the other hand you can see everything clearly.
> 
> And there are several member that have signatures as large or larger.
> 
> Here is what I would do. Leave it as it. But when you post multiple times on the same thread, I would suggest that you uncheck that little box next to 'show your signature' after the first posting.


 
Hey that's pretty cool, I didn't know about that!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> I did vote too big
> 
> I love seeing everyone's sig pics all the time so I don't want to turn them off like Faith's Mommy, but it does make browsing difficult when I have to scroll down soooo far for several people's extremely large sig pics. Doesn't need to be tiny, but doesn't need to be _quite _as huge IMO.


I feel the same way. I also have "trigger finger" from clicking my mouse too many times during campaign season so too much scrolling gets painful. I love seeing the pictures in everyone's sigs, but don't enjoy the scrolling.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think there is a bit too much background to your sig pic, the pictures of Max are a perfect size...I think it would be just as nice if it just had the pics, so wouldn't fill the whole screen. I do tend to post my pictures quite large though, but I gather if people make the effort to look at my picture threads then they don't mind seeing my dogs in big! I keep my sig picture a bit smaller just because people don't choose to see it so don't want it to be intrusive.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

It's a bit on the large side....why not pick one pic of Max instead or rotate your favorites through the signature?


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> i find alot of folks here have those huge signatures so i just have my profile set up to hide them.
> 
> to be honest, i can't stand that i have to scroll around constantly to get to the actual posts people make, even though i love looking at pictures of other members' dogs.


 Thanks for the tip. the sig's and stuff here make this site rather unwork friendly for me.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> I feel the same way. I also have "trigger finger" from clicking my mouse too many times during campaign season so too much scrolling gets painful. I love seeing the pictures in everyone's sigs, but don't enjoy the scrolling.


Cortisone really works great on trigger finger. At least for me. Had 3 shots and viola! One in one hand and two in the other. 

I should make my sig smaller, too.


----------



## slip_kid (May 12, 2009)

if you have a scroll wheel on your mouse, use your middle finger to operate it.

that's the proper use.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It's close 14 to 16... enough to make me change the size of my siggie? Not so far!! But enough to make me aware enough to take it off sometimes.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I like it but then again, mine is pretty big, also 

Since I don't have any problems with viewing the large siggies I wasn't aware of the problems that they may cause for others. On the labrador forum the siggie only appears in the first post that you make in any thread.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Yours is smaller than mine gnc, but I think yours should be bigger!!  Don't make it smaller, I like that I can see all of your doggies clearly!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Too big for me,even though I love it!.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

gold'nchocolate said:


> On the labrador forum the siggie only appears in the first post that you make in any thread.


I'm going to make a post to admin to see if they could do that here automatically... I think it would also be more work-friendly!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I did not vote, because I am undecided. It is a beautiful siggie. I think maybe just a bit smaller. I love seeing when people update their siggies.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

esSJay said:


> I'm going to make a post to admin to see if they could do that here automatically... I think it would also be more work-friendly!


 
I honestly don't mind seeing a sig on every post - I like them, as long as they aren't ginormous. I could see imposing a size limit. There is a limit on the size of photos that can be attached to a post, I don't see why there shouldn't be for sigs, while still enabling them to be used all the time.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine used to be too large before I learned how to resize my Scrapblogs before using them for siggy's . You might just resize yours a tad.

...and I just realized that with the wording after my siggy, it's probably bigger than yours....oops.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't know I have them turned off!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Kimm said:


> Cortisone really works great on trigger finger. At least for me. Had 3 shots and viola! One in one hand and two in the other.


Thanks for the tip! Next time I'm having my knee injected I'll see if they can do the trigger finger too.





slip_kid said:


> if you have a scroll wheel on your mouse, use your middle finger to operate it.
> 
> that's the proper use.


All this time I've been using my scroll wheel incorrectly (and using my pointer finger for clicking and scrolling). Silly me! It feel so weird now trying to scroll with my middle finger, but thank you for telling me how to use it correctly. haha.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> It's close 14 to 16... enough to make me change the size of my siggie? Not so far!! But enough to make me aware enough to take it off sometimes.


 
LOL. What do you consider a majority?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll chime in and say that I do think it's a bit big. It would be nice if we all voluntarily made an effort to keep the vertical size of our sigs within a certain limit. Mine's pretty big, but nowhere near some of the gigantic ones that people have.

I like sigs, and I like seeing people's dogs with their posts. On the flipside, threads do get a bit scroll-intensive.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We all love to show pics of our babies.
If you made the imdividual pics smaller, I wouldn't be able to see them very well.
It is centerd on my screen.
I dunno - he's cute so what's the problem?
I guess you could turn it off sometimes, but I wouldn't have a clue how.......


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I noticed this little box on the bottom of the box that I am typing in, it has show your signature. so far, I'm compromising by turning it off sometimes. like right now.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hah, no signature. I never noticed this before. I don't like it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ahhh, much better!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree the siggy's are great and getting better all the time, but some are a tad overdone or large...this is one of the reasons I have stuck to my little barking golden!!!!!!!! LOL


----------

